# Newbie to blue water setups



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok im a newbie her to fishing blue water. I hear alot of ppl talking about top shots. My question is what is a top shot and how do you set them up? I am thinking about getting a few of the Penn 30vsw and was wondering if i should put a top shot on there if spooled with braid(most likely will do). If i do do this what size lines would you guys use and what tops shot size and lengths? thanks for the help


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

A top shot is usually a length of mono or fluoro in the length of 25' to 100', depends on the size of the reel you are filling. If you use hollow braid you can splice a loop into it and add a windon top shot. Otherwise you need to use a bimini twist and an albright with uni lock to add leader wind on.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I added another reply almost about the same subject on a different thread. In all acuality you really shouldn't need braid on a trolling setup and especially on a reel that holds so much line(way too expensive). The only real purpose of braid (in my opinion) is to eliminate stretch. In trolling its not needed really. If I was to use it on a bottom rig where i would want a line that had no stretch and also a line thats small in diameter to keep it from bowing with the current then I would use braid. Especially to keep MR GAG from going back into his hole so fast.

I personaly use mono on all my trolling setups and have had no problem.

Hope i could help


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Bryan I would reccomend using mono for trolling.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Braid is certainly not *necessary*, but the huge boost in capacity is very nice when fishing smaller gear and smaller crews. For example, if there are 2 or 3 people on board and you are pulling a spread with 30W's or such and you end up with a triple header of good sized fish, one person needs to keep the boat running straight to prevent fouling lines, another to bring in the other lines while that third guy tries to do whatever it is that he can do. The advantage of that braid backing is that while you are busy clearing lines and fighting fish theres no worry of being spooled by that third.

I fish from smaller boats a lot and this has helped us out many times when there were only 2 of us on board. 3 years ago, with 3 of us on board,we ran up on a floating lawn chair in 700ft SE of the nipple. As soon as we passed we had a quad of wahoo. I reeled in the only bait that didn't hook up while Mike kept the boat straight and Michael went to work on one of the fish. I grabbed one rod as soon as I cleared everything and fortunately and unfortunately we pulled hooks on 2 of them shortly into the fight. Michael was ready with his and I gaffed the 40lber and immediately jumped up and grabbed the 50 that was still peeeling line but was nowhere close to being spooled of its 1000 yds of line. 20 minutes laterwe had the 86lb 'hoo on board. If I had spooled that reel with all mono in the same test the fish would have spooled the reel or at least come damn close. On the Betty B this past October with just Philip and I on board we <U>did</U> get spooled by a blue marlin around 275lbs on a 30W filled with straight 50lb. Luckily we got on the chase just in timeto gain back the nearly 500 yds of line after we cleared the other 5 lines. 

There is now braid on all those 30Ws


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the boats I am familiar with are using braid and a topshot....charter boats and billfish boats....

George


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

> *tunapopper (2/16/2010)*Braid is certainly not *necessary*, but the huge boost in capacity is very nice when fishing smaller gear and smaller crews. For example, if there are 2 or 3 people on board and you are pulling a spread with 30W's or such and you end up with a triple header of good sized fish, one person needs to keep the boat running straight to prevent fouling lines, another to bring in the other lines while that third guy tries to do whatever it is that he can do. The advantage of that braid backing is that while you are busy clearing lines and fighting fish theres no worry of being spooled by that third.
> 
> I fish from smaller boats a lot and this has helped us out many times when there were only 2 of us on board. 3 years ago, with 3 of us on board,we ran up on a floating lawn chair in 700ft SE of the nipple. As soon as we passed we had a quad of wahoo. I reeled in the only bait that didn't hook up while Mike kept the boat straight and Michael went to work on one of the fish. I grabbed one rod as soon as I cleared everything and fortunately and unfortunately we pulled hooks on 2 of them shortly into the fight. Michael was ready with his and I gaffed the 40lber and immediately jumped up and grabbed the 50 that was still peeeling line but was nowhere close to being spooled of its 1000 yds of line. 20 minutes laterwe had the 86lb 'hoo on board. If I had spooled that reel with all mono in the same test the fish would have spooled the reel or at least come damn close. On the Betty B this past October with just Philip and I on board we <U>did</U> get spooled by a blue marlin around 275lbs on a 30W filled with straight 50lb. Luckily we got on the chase just in timeto gain back the nearly 500 yds of line after we cleared the other 5 lines.
> 
> There is now braid on all those 30Ws


Great story chris and very valid point!

By the way what test did you have on that 50 to get a 1000 yards on it????:bowdown The 50's I have hold about 550 yds of 60 that i use


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/16/2010)*we <U>did</U> get spooled by a blue marlin around 275lbs on a 30W filled with straight 50lb.


I do not know how much 50 a 30 holds but with 30lb we have never come close to getting spooled. If you want to fish heavier line I would agree braid is the way to go but 30lb suffix will catch alot of stuff


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha its almost happened to us on a 30 wide tiagra with 30lb and had the boat on the pins in reverse. One of those things if you come across one thats that pissed off enough its gunna happen. I still would recommend 30lb for a 30 though.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info... So if i decide to do say a 65-80 lb braid how long and what lb test of top shot should i use?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would go with 50lb for your top shot.

Freespool, a 30W holds anywhere from 450-600 yards of 50lb depending on brand. We had Momoi diamond which is a little bit thicker and it held just a few yards shy of 500. The 500 yards would have been fine had there been more people on board to clear the spread and start the fight.

The point I was trying to make is that when fishing a small crew targeting big fish with lighter gear, the boost in capacity buys you time.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bodacious (2/16/2010)*Ha its almost happened to us on a 30 wide tiagra with 30lb and had the boat on the pins in reverse. One of those things if you come across one thats that pissed off enough its gunna happen. I still would recommend 30lb for a 30 though.


+1 

Me Distanto and Marlana had a big blue SPANK a 30w at the nipple couple years back. Although a 30 will catch most anything you want.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell ours wasnt even that big it was just really pissed off!! Its one of those things that if your out there enough your gunna come across one thats gunna get ya.


----------

